# Introducir señal de video a mi PC



## bryan4711 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hola amigos, quisiera saber de que otra manera puedo meterle video a mi PC, si es que no dispongo de una tarjeta de video con Input para entrada de señal de video, sucede que tengo una camara de esas de Vigilancia y pues quisiera poder ver las imagenes en mi PC, ademas quisiera conectarle mi VHS a mi PC para enviar video a travez de el y poder ver las peliculas en mi PC, diganme que otro medio existe, y si hay algun software utilitario que me podria servir, conocen alguna pagina que me hable al respecto, Gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 24, 2006)

bryan4711 dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos,,quisiera saber de que otra manera puedo meterle video a mi PC,si es que no dispongo de una tarjeta de video con Input para entrada de señal de video,sucede que tengo una camara de esas de Vigilancia y pues quisiera poder ver las imagenes en mi PC,ademas quisiera conectarle mi VHS a mi PC para enviar video atravez de el y poder ver las peliculas en mi PC,,diganme que otro medio existe,,y si hay algun software utilitario que me podria servir,conocen alguna pagina que me hable al respecto,Gracias.



Por lo que yo sé, no existe, también estoy ocupando uan y lo que estoy haciendo es ahorrar compraré una de las más baratas de unos $300 pesos mexicanos, lo bueno de comprarla ya hecha es que viene con drivers, es seguro que funciona y tiene software para ver tele, grabar en varios formatos...

Ahora yo no se de ningún diagrama, pero podría usted buscarlo en el google como "conversor de s-video a USB" o "Conversor de RCA  USB", tal vez le aparescan diagramas para hacer o adaptadores para comprarlos.

Saludos y si encuentra algo bueno le agradecería me pasara el dato


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 25, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> bryan4711 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho, el conversor Video a USB si existe, te dejo un enlace para que lo veas:

http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/usb_video_adapter.html

Saludos.


----------

